# Mo chuckeyes



## Captain Morgan (Dec 1, 2006)

Love these things....Larry's post led me to check, and sure
enough, the grocery store had some!

Some Aussie Steak rub from Carolines, and
a little jaccarding...


















a little sauce, and good cheap eatin...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 1, 2006)

Must have steak.....looks good cappy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 1, 2006)

YUM!!!  Cappy, we're gonna have to cook those for SOTB in April!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 1, 2006)

That looks gooooooood.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks great!

WTF did you tenderize em? They're plenty tender! Or was it just to get the rub inside?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 1, 2006)

I always tenderize the big fat pieces and "silver skin" stuff.
While doing that, I hit the whole piece, gets the rub in, and
you can never have meat that's too tender.

One time when I lived in the mountains of NC, a guy took
a cow to be butchered...my dad was a minister, and the
guy brought us what I guess was the tenderloin...I'll
never forget cutting that steak with a fork. 

I likes my tender.


----------



## john a (Dec 1, 2006)

They looked good on the grill but even better on the plate, almost like rib eyes. Good job Captain.  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 1, 2006)

Eww Cappy, that is some fine looking beef you gots there.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 1, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Eww Cappy, that is some fine looking beef you gots there.



Eww?


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2006)

Good job Jim, gonna have to look for them up here, don't ever remember seeing chuck eyes before.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 1, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good job Jim, gonna have to look for them up here, don't ever remember seeing chuck eyes before.



Just talk to the Butcher and ask for the steaks that Cappy invented.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 1, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Just talk to the Butcher and ask for the steaks that Cappy invented.



yeah they'll be the one's that say "Miller Lite"!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 2, 2006)

Bruce, they aren't always easy to find.  Make sure it's
chuck eye, not chuck steaks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bruce, they aren't always easy to find.  Make sure it's
> chuck eye, *not chuck steaks*.



Yeah, the steaks are very tough !!


----------



## john a (Dec 4, 2006)

I looked for them here, no luck.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 4, 2006)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> I looked for them here, no luck.



Tell the meat person to save em for ya!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 4, 2006)

Speaking of Jaccarding...yall misssing the boat if you dont jump on that deal at Tom Thumb for big fat boneless round steak for 1.49 no limit. Snagged three today.  Figger it be CFS for supper tomorrow night.  Now I own one of them Jaccardi thangs and I have tried to use it for its intended purpose..but I just dont think they worth a flip.  I gonna tenderize it up like my Mama taught me.  Beat the heck out it with the sharp edge of an Old Hickory butcher knife and flip it over and repeat the process. I aint gonna Jack with the Jaccard gizmo. 

bigwheel




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Love these things....Larry's post led me to check, and sure
> enough, the grocery store had some!
> 
> Some Aussie Steak rub from Carolines, and
> ...


----------

